# CBD to prevent tumors?



## PsionicRat (Aug 14, 2017)

I was just curious if anyone else as thinking of or actively dosing their rats with CBD? There's *lots* of research of the effects of CBD on rats because that's usually where animal testing starts and it seems to reduce the appearance of tumors and slow, halt or reverse tumors already in rats. From what I can tell using it for prevention does a lot more than using it for treatment.

Since I adopted two girls, I'm really worried about mammary tumors in the future. So since they're still young I want to get a jump on that with things as much as possible. I also can get CBD dog treats pretty cheap, in particular the Canna-pet PBA ones (peanut, banana and apple), they had a relatively low protein percentage and the ingredients are rat safe in moderation. Which seems to be the easiest way to get them good quality CBD without having to get the human grade stuff for fifty dollars and reason out a dosage on some bread or other tread. A fourth or so of a dog treat every other day during play time might just be easier.

If anyone else has methods for doing this I'd like to hear about it.


----------



## keenkitty (Dec 28, 2016)

All my pets vet CBD oil. i found alcohol free raw hemp oil from hawaiicare on Amazon, used with milk thistle, and echinachea. i mix with rice baby cereal and make sure each ratty gets a eighth teaspoon. i have noticed the growth has slowed and the tumour on my boy feels smaller.


----------



## NachoRat (Sep 8, 2017)

Tumors are very common in rats. However, their are easier ways to prevent tumors than giving them regular doses of alcohol. 
One of the most common causes of tumors in rats are their diet. A diet containing corn and/or chicken is not such a good idea. If you are feeding your girls food that includes either of these ingredients, take them off it at once! Here's a link to the food I use. I know it says adult, but it has the same ingredients as the young rat food and besides, the young rat food is in huge blocks. https://www.chewy.com/oxbow-essentials-regal-rat-adult-rat/dp/123585
Another cause of tumors is citrus fruits. They can cause cancer, which usually results in large tumors. Citrus fruits include oranges and grapefruit. If you want to give your rats a treat, I would recommend foods such as carrots, broccoli, and cooked noodles (no butter).
I wish you and your rats the best! -NachoRat


----------



## morsel (Feb 10, 2017)

How much CBD oil do you give them for all the people that have used it, a single drop once a day, twice a day, what??? I've been looking for dosage... does anyone know what it might be in mL, like what we normally measure rat medication in? Want to try this as a last resort with my boy. He hasn't gotten bad yet, but the vet only gave him three to five weeks to live based on where and how aggressive the tumor he has is, I like to extend that if possible and willing to try anything as long as he's not in pain.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## HairyFairy (Sep 15, 2017)

Just bumping this as I am worried about mammary tumours in my girls (never had girls before and worry a lot. lol ) I was wondering about CBD dosage as I already have some CBD oil. (non alcohol type) It would be a preventative thing more than anything else.


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

I use it as a painkiller after surgery instead of metacam,as it will also help the rat cope with the shock and stress of their experience.I squeeze one drop of CBD out of a 10 mg capsule and mix with chocolate soya custard on the spoon.In Dec my rat Echo suddenly exhibited Pituatary Tumour symptoms and I used the same dosage on her til I could get her to the vets and it certainly calmed down her confusion and seemed to help with her head tilt and mobility too.The vet put her on steroids so I took her off it then.


----------

